# to move or ....



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

not to move, that is the question.

I fell in love with these 3 oak trees when they were 6 ' tall. Now they are 
20'ish feet tall and will soon be cut down  
I want to move them to my homestead .Possible ?????

















And I thought I'd add this picture just because I like it  









Please share your thoughts and opinions .......


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

Could you get a couple of estimates from tree people? I've seen large trees being moved before and now would be a good time to do it since they would be dormant. Call a greenhouse or tree farm and see what they say.
Good luck!


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Any tree can be moved by professionals. It all depends on how deep your pockets are. Good luck. Another alternative, (since this is a sentimental set of trees) is to save acorns from them and grow your own at the new place.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

These are white oaks? They have a very deep tap root. I doubt that they can be moved in any practical manner.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I will call someone but I wanted to hear from an unbias sorce first.

I belive they are red oaks ................


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

you will have to water like crazy the first couple of years. You really should root prune them this year and move next year. at any rate, you need to water them like crazy.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

There's a chance someone with a big enough truck mounted tree spade could do the job. Won't be cheap. Check with an arborist about watering. You can drown some trees. Most oaks with the exception of the swamp white oak are not wetland trees.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

J.T.M. said:


> I belive they are red oaks ................


Could you find an intact leaf and post a pic?


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

First pic does not look like red oak that grows in Maine. Pin or English maybe.

But that's just me.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not an arborist, but oaks are the least successful tree for moving. Acorns would be your best bet. If you can catch any that have sprouted under the original trees and plant several of those in the new location you'll have best luck. Even if the tree survives moving it will have a weakened root system and be vunerable to storms. Field trials have shown that older transplanted trees are quickly overtaken by saplings. If these were nursery trees in the first place, you may have better luck moving them. If you're determined, the root pruning process that Vicker mentions should show if they can survive. 



rockhound said:


> Any tree can be moved by professionals. It all depends on how deep your pockets are. Good luck. Another alternative, (since this is a sentimental set of trees) is to save acorns from them and grow your own at the new place.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Oaks move well. We've moved quite a few with front end loader. Success depends on watering, watering and watering.


----------

